# How to avoid the mess with Chubby Gorilla bottles



## daniel craig

A solution to avoid the drops of e-liquid that drips onto the base of Chubby gorilla bottles.



//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b9cd3881e286/augvapeofficial_video_1537003468184.mp4


Edit: added a link so that it's streamable. 2nd option I think is a download instead of a stream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Pixstar

Nice tip. I find Cotton Bacon V2 works best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dripping bottles do irritate me a lot
Thanks for the tip @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Dripping bottles do irritate me a lot
> Thanks for the tip @daniel craig


They are the worst. I hate when it collects at the top and then when refilling an atomizer it just drips on the side

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> A solution to avoid the drops of e-liquid that drips onto the base of Chubby gorilla bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b9cd3881e286/augvapeofficial_video_1537003468184.mp4
> 
> 
> Edit: added a link so that it's streamable. 2nd option I think is a download instead of a stream.



A good idea,I hate these type of bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> A good idea,I hate these type of bottle.


Yeah, this is why I always prefer glass bottles. I did see that Chubby Gorilla launched a V2 of their bottles. I'm not sure if it fixes all the issues but here is it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> Yeah, this is why I always prefer glass bottles. I did see that Chubby Gorilla launched a V2 of their bottles. I'm not sure if it fixes all the issues but here is it:


One of my favorite juices switched to these and I just don't like them.Besides the leaking the top is nearly impossible to remove ( on mine anyway) leaving a couple mls.of precious juice in the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> One of my favorite juices switched to these and I just don't like them.Besides the leaking the top is nearly impossible to remove ( on mine anyway) leaving a couple mls.of precious juice in the bottle.


Yeah that is true. At least about 2 or 3ml go to waste. I usually would use a plier to remove the top. I hate their 10ml and 30ml ones. It's hard plastic so it takes a bit of effort to refill a tank. Nothing beats the convenience of glass bottles for me. Although it isn't very travel friendly because it can break, refilling is such a breeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> Yeah that is true. At least about 2 or 3ml go to waste. I usually would use a plier to remove the top. I hate their 10ml and 30ml ones. It's hard plastic so it takes a bit of effort to refill a tank. Nothing beats the convenience of glass bottles for me. Although it isn't very travel friendly because it can break, refilling is such a breeze.


Mine are 120ml so there's a good bit I can't get out and those tops are on for keeps.I've cut them off but i usually just reside myself to the loss as i dont need a trip to the ER for stitches!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## daniel craig

kev mac said:


> Mine are 120ml so there's a good bit I can't get out and those tops are on for keeps.I've cut them off but i usually just reside myself to the loss as i dont need a trip to the ER for stitches!


The pliers do the trick for me. Only the knock off Chubby gorilla bottles give a bit of a problem. When you grip the nozzle and pull, it breaks off completely. With a 120mL I think you'll get about 2-3mL stuck in the bottle. If I'm in the mood I'll go through the trouble otherwise I'll just toss it away. It's not always worth the hassle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin

This thread is quite old but I reuse these bottles for diy , I usually stick a tweezers underneath the lip of the top and twist and I get the top off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah, I'm beginning to understand why glass bottles with glass drippers are better. I've just finished a bottle of Ice Queen by Bumblebee and I have to admit that I made the mistake of saying Chubby Gorilla Bottles were better. I'm starting to get irritated with the chubby bottles dripping juice all over the place, specially on me and my clothes. 

But however, my biggest concern is people not recycling glass, paper or anything that can be reused again. Specially plastic. It's the worse culprit of all - our seas are filling up with plastic, landfills are full of plastic. How many people keep bottles for other use? Why don't the vendors create a recycling program where you get a few points for every glass bottle that you send back for recycling OR get a certain percentage off the next purchase of juice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin

That’s such a beautiful idea !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Love this idea, will get some cotton during the week.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just do what we do at home... we have different bins for garbage, Glass and Tins and Paper. Different colour bags for each and the recycling people pick up the different bags.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Just do what we do at home... we have different bins for garbage, Glass and Tins and Paper. Different colour bags for each and the recycling people pick up the different bags.


Yeah the problem is where I am, recycled items are not a priority to the community. 

We already save plastic coke bottles, milk bottles, empty toilet rolls, plastic bread packets, etc and drop the bags off with the Singakwenza foundation. They have a education programme for kids that uses all that plastic for learning.

But what about the rest of South Africa? Last I heard the owl rescue center needed recyclable items. I can't remember what they needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Aydhin said:


> This thread is quite old but I reuse these bottles for diy , I usually stick a tweezers underneath the lip of the top and twist and I get the top off



I have a small pair of long nose pliers , grip as close to the base of nozzle and pull straight up , they pop out easily for washing and DIY refilling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Rob Fisher just to give you an idea

http://www.singakwenza.co.za



> *WASTE 2 TOYS WORKSHOP*
> 
> The Singakwenza workshops teach parents, educators and community workers to make their own toys and teaching materials using recycling. Our goal at each workshop is to help the delegates understand that they are the most important element in a child’s education, not shelves full of expensive equipment. We have been into so many classrooms which are beautifully painted and fully kitted out with the latest materials, but there is no education happening. Expensive equipment isn’t what determines how well children are educated. All that is needed is a dedicated, enthusiastic person with a pair of sharp scissors, a marker pen and access to a whole lot of waste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

